# HIGH DRIVE WORKING BELGIAN MALINOIS PUPPIES AVAILABLE



## MountainTopDogKennel (Oct 17, 2021)

Pepe BRN 39106 and Jack BRN 31737 litter 10 pups (5male/5female)

Both Pepe and Jack are Kuno’s son and daughter from different mother lines. We expect strong, social, high drive dogs for any type of work or sport. Kuno bloodlines are known for it’s quality work in police and military teams.

5 males and 5 female pups are doing very well with Pepe. 

Few pups are still available! Feel free to reach out for further questions.


----------



## MountainTopDogKennel (Oct 17, 2021)

Puppies born on 10.16.2021


----------

